# Keine 26 er mehr???



## Mlehnen (13. September 2013)

Habe heute den neuen Katalog von der Eurobike gesehen und habe festgestellt das es in der höheren Preislage nur noch 27,5 oder 29 zoll gibt.
Was soll das?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. September 2013)

Unternehmen möchten Geld verdienen, am liebsten ganz viel. Geld verdient man, indem man den Leuten neue Produkte verkauft. Um neue Produkte zu verkaufen, muss man seine Produkte ständig verändern, um den Leuten das Gefühl zu geben, sie hätten was schlechtes, altes.
So funktioniert nunmal unsere Wirtschaft.

Aber das wird ja zur Zeit im Forum breit diskutiert (wobei ich mich echt frage, weshalb).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. September 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Unternehmen möchten Geld verdienen, am liebsten ganz viel. Geld verdient man, indem man den Leuten neue Produkte verkauft. Um neue Produkte zu verkaufen, muss man seine Produkte ständig verändern, um den Leuten das Gefühl zu geben, sie hätten was schlechtes, altes.
> So funktioniert nun mal unsere Wirtschaft.
> 
> Aber das wird ja zur Zeit im Forum breit diskutiert (wobei ich mich echt frage, weshalb).



Ja ist genau richtig. Und wenn man eine neue "Innovation" heraus bringt in dem Fall ehr die 650Bs denkt sich der dumme Normale Benutzer eines Mountainbikes welches ehr aber eigentlich nur auf der Straße und zu Show fährt:"Oh da gibts was neues die Teile sind zwar die selben ..... Teile aber es hat eine andere Reifengröße....... Kaufen!". So ist das Leider gefällt mir auch nicht da ich überzeugter 26er Fahrer bin und mich nicht davon Blenden lasse, dass sie ein besseres Überroll Verhalten oder geringeren Rollwiderstand haben. Ich setzte dann lieber auf Gewicht Agilität und Steifigkeit.


----------



## manurie (14. September 2013)

@CubeFan1998
Bist du schon mal was Anderes wie 26er gefahren?  Weil du so eine gefestigte überzeugende Meinung hast. Ich prügel mein 29er Hardtail genauso schnell runter aufm Singletrail, wie mein 26er XC-Fully.

Du könntest dich davon auch live überzeugen, morgen 12 Uhr Oberbarmen/Wendehammer Schwebebahn gehe ich auf Tour, ist was Anderes wie Nordbahntrasse mit Speichenreflektoren.  Kein Trail Uphill/Downhill auf der Strecke wird ausgelassen und ein obligatorischer Stop im Eiscafe Beyenburg ist garantiert. 

Und es gibt "keine dumme normale Benutzer" bei MTB, jeder/jede fährt das, was sie mögen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (14. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> @CubeFan1998
> Bist du schon mal was Anderes wie 26er gefahren?  Weil du so eine gefestigte überzeugende Meinung hast. Ich prügel mein 29er Hardtail genauso schnell runter aufm Singletrail, wie mein 26er XC-Fully.
> 
> Du könntest dich davon auch live überzeugen, morgen 12 Uhr Oberbarmen/Wendehammer Schwebebahn gehe ich auf Tour, ist was Anderes wie Nordbahntrasse mit Speichenreflektoren.  Kein Trail Uphill/Downhill auf der Strecke wird ausgelassen und ein obligatorischer Stop im Eiscafe Beyenburg ist garantiert.
> ...



Einmal und nie wieder bin ich ein 29er gefahren mit 650B hatte ich bisher noch nicht die Ehre. Aber ich bleibe bei 26er so lange es die gibt. Sehr Verlockend das Angebot mit der Tour aber leider bin ich schon verabredet. Ab und zu gibt es auch mal was, das Fahrrad zu fahren nicht mehr so wichtig ist.


----------



## manurie (14. September 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ab und zu gibt es auch mal was, das Fahrrad zu fahren nicht mehr so wichtig ist.


Wünsch dir viel Spass dabei.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (14. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Wünsch dir viel Spass dabei.



Danke dir aber auch


----------



## bronks (18. September 2013)

Nur dank der größeren Laufräder sind die Fahrradhersteller jetzt endlich in der Lage, längere Kettenstreben zu bauen, sodaß auch langbeinige Fahrer  nicht hinter der Hinterradachse sitzen müssen.


----------



## Dclaw (22. September 2013)

Ich finde es blöd das es fast nur noch große Räder gibt wäre es nicht besser die 26 Räder zu lassen ? Ich meine viele Bikes haben 26 Räder und jetzt alles auf 29 umzustellen ist doch sinnlos wenn man danach eh wieder sagt das 29 altmodisch sind und wieder alles umstellt was soll das ganz ehrlich das bringt überhaupt nicht ^^


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (17. Oktober 2013)

Kein HPC mehr in 26 ist schon Hart...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Oktober 2013)

Tja das ist halt die Firmen Politik von heute und leider nicht nur von Cube 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (19. Oktober 2013)

oh gott ich war auch grade auf der cube seite gucken und es gibt ja NUR NOCH 29er !!! tja dann gucke ich halt bei Giant oder Cannondale usw..

tschüüs cube


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. Oktober 2013)

zippolino schrieb:


> oh gott ich war auch grade auf der cube seite gucken und es gibt ja NUR NOCH 29er !!! tja dann gucke ich halt bei Giant oder Cannondale usw..
> 
> tschüüs cube



 Außer du nimmst ein Bike für unter 700 dann kriegst du noch ein Aim oder Analog in 26". Mein nächstes Bike wird auch kein Cube mehr außer Cube lenkt nochmal ein.


----------



## Boshard (19. Oktober 2013)

Oder Man kauft sich ein 2013er modell im Ausverkauf 
so hab ich das gemacht hab mir ein AMS 130 Pro angezahlt 

es sind aber viele Hersteller die kaum noch 26Zoll im Programm haben.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist auch traurig genug 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## Dclaw (4. November 2013)

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht damit abfinden das es nur noch 29er gibt , sie sind einfach nur zu groß und sehr unhandlich für meine Begriffe... Ich finde es schade einfach alles auf 29er umzustellen man könnte ja nur ein Teil der Produktpalette umstellen aber naja die Wirtschaft muss man wahrscheinlich auch heutzutage nicht mehr verstehen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

Dclaw schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht damit abfinden das es nur noch 29er gibt , sie sind einfach nur zu groß und sehr unhandlich für meine Begriffe... Ich finde es schade einfach alles auf 29er umzustellen man könnte ja nur ein Teil der Produktpalette umstellen aber naja die Wirtschaft muss man wahrscheinlich auch heutzutage nicht mehr verstehen



Sehe ich genau so. Von mir aus könnten sie auch alle Räder in 650B und 29 Zoll anbieten aber 26" jetzt nur noch als "Billig" und Kinder Laufradgröße zu degradieren finde ich auch Moralisch nicht richtig, ich meine all die Jahre wo es Mountainbikes gibt war es immer 26" und ich hab auch noch nie gehört das mal was anderes großartig gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (4. November 2013)

Dclaw schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht damit abfinden das es nur noch 29er gibt ,
> sie sind einfach nur zu groß und sehr unhandlich für meine Begriffe...
> Ich finde es schade einfach alles auf 29er umzustellen man könnte ja nur ein Teil der Produktpalette umstellen aber naja
> die Wirtschaft muss man wahrscheinlich auch heutzutage nicht mehr verstehen



nicht ganz richtig gibt ja noch 650B oder auch 27,5Zoll genannt


----------



## aufgehts (4. November 2013)

hört doch auf hier rumzuheulen....
26 wird nicht aussterben.
die hersteller versuchen zwar das durchzudrücken,
letztendlich entscheidet aber der kunde.
in spätestens 2 jahren werden 26 wieder beworben und verkauft.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> hört doch auf hier rumzuheulen....
> 26 wird nicht aussterben.
> die hersteller versuchen zwar das durchzudrücken,
> letztendlich entscheidet aber der kunde.
> in spätestens 2 jahren werden 26 wieder beworben und verkauft.



Mag ja sein, sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber es geht einfach darum das es JETZT im Moment keine gibt. Mag ja auch sein das in 30 Jahren wirklich absolut keine 26er mehr gibt aber das juckt mich jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## aufgehts (4. November 2013)

@CubeFan1998
somit entsprichst du genau der zielgruppe
auf die die hersteller halt spekulieren............
wer jetzt ein 29 kauft obwohl er,s garnicht will
ist selber schuld.......
andere hersteller--auslaufmodelle---usw.
der kunde entscheidet letztendlich.


----------



## Boshard (4. November 2013)

ich sag es mal so 

ich lass mich mal Überraschen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> @CubeFan1998
> somit entsprichst du genau der zielgruppe
> auf die die hersteller halt spekulieren............
> wer jetzt ein 29 kauft obwohl er,s garnicht will
> ...



Ich hab erst vor ca. 3 Wochen ein Bike gekauft also so schnell wollte ich jetzt kein neues. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## aufgehts (4. November 2013)

warum musst du dann das  JETZT so betonen....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> warum musst du dann das  JETZT so betonen....



Um es zu dramatisieren. Wie gesagt von mir aus können ja die anderen Reifengrößen existieren nur eben neben 26" ich will nicht von der Industrie vorgeschrieben bekommen welches Rad ich fahre. Und ich kann auch nicht einfach zu einem anderen Hersteller gehen, weil die meisten so denken. Leider.


----------



## Dclaw (24. November 2013)

Es gibt zwar noch andere Großen aber letztendlich wollen wir alle 26" fahren wir weißen wie es sich Verhält...ich bin neulich ein 27, 5 gefahren und muss sagen ich hatte das Gefühl das Bike hatte mich unter Kontrolle und ich nicht das Bike das war sehr kacke denn du weißt garnicht wie du dich verhalten sollst und macht dann kein Spaß mehr


----------



## sepptant (26. November 2013)

ist doch alles mist. werde mir in naher zukunft auch ein neues fully holen und bekomme den hype um das "neu-alte" 27,5 Zoll bzw 29 zoll format gerade mit. als option wärs eine sache, das 26er deswegen rauszukicken, ist bullshit. marketing, sonst nichts!
wenn ich mit meinem 28" hardtail fahre, habe ich auch spass, rede mir aber nicht ein, genauso agil zu sein wie mit 26". andersrum ists bei weniger geländelastigen strecken, was will ich da mit nem 26" ? da geht meiner meinung nach der trend eher zum 2. bike, die eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht und zum glück gibt es immer noch 26". für den anwendungszweck das richtige bike, so ein mischmasch kommt mir nicht ins haus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bridgeguard (27. November 2013)

Gibt es diese Jammer-Threads nicht schon ausreichend? 
Fahrt doch einfach, was ihr wollt.
Wenn ein Hersteller kein 26er hat und man eines will, dann wird beim anderen Hersteller gekauft.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. November 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> hört doch auf hier rumzuheulen....
> 26 wird nicht aussterben.
> die hersteller versuchen zwar das durchzudrücken,
> letztendlich entscheidet aber der kunde.
> in spätestens 2 jahren werden 26 wieder beworben und verkauft.


 
Das wage ich allerdings ganz stark zu bezweifeln! Der deutsche Kunde kauft das, was ihm angeboten wird. Genau so wird er auch hier den Wechsel auf andere Laufradgrößen kritiklos hinnehmen.
Oder glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, nur weil es keine hochwertigen 26er mehr gibt, zögern die Mountainbiker auch nur einen Augenblick, auf ein 650b oder ein 29er auszuweichen?  Nicht in Deutschland!
So etwas klappt im Lebensmittelsegment ganz ausgezeichnet. Vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch noch, als die Kaffeeröster in den 80ern die Kunden mit der Abschaffung der 500g Packungen und der gleichzeitigen Einführung von 400g und 600g Packungen überrumpeln wollten. Dieser Schuß ging ganz furchtbar nach hinten los. Legendär ist der Fernsehspot, wo ein Eduscho- oder Tchibo-Pressesprecher sich vor einem schwarz gehaltenen Hintergrund bei der Nation der Kaffeetrinker entschuldigte und regelrecht zu Kreuze kroch.
Aber bei einem spezialisierten Marktsegment der Fahrradbranche fehlt, erstens, die Marktmacht der Verbrauchen und, zweitens, die Krtitikfähigkeit. 
Biker nehmen es doch sogar hin, auf ihren Lieblingsesel zig Monate zu warten. So etwas könnte sich keine andere Branche, selbst die Autobranche nicht leisten.


----------



## sepptant (27. November 2013)

....in den letzen jahrzehnten mal ein neuwagen bestellt? da sind monatelange wartezeiten im übrigen nichts neues ;-)

zum glück gibts ja noch genug 26", somit sollte die wahl in den nächsten jahren gesichert sein.


----------



## Bergradfahrer27 (29. November 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das wage ich allerdings ganz stark zu bezweifeln! Der deutsche Kunde kauft das, was ihm angeboten wird. Genau so wird er auch hier den Wechsel auf andere Laufradgrößen kritiklos hinnehmen.
> Oder glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, nur weil es keine hochwertigen 26er mehr gibt, zögern die Mountainbiker auch nur einen Augenblick, auf ein 650b oder ein 29er auszuweichen?  Nicht in Deutschland!
> So etwas klappt im Lebensmittelsegment ganz ausgezeichnet. Vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch noch, als die Kaffeeröster in den 80ern die Kunden mit der Abschaffung der 500g Packungen und der gleichzeitigen Einführung von 400g und 600g Packungen überrumpeln wollten. Dieser Schuß ging ganz furchtbar nach hinten los. Legendär ist der Fernsehspot, wo ein Eduscho- oder Tchibo-Pressesprecher sich vor einem schwarz gehaltenen Hintergrund bei der Nation der Kaffeetrinker entschuldigte und regelrecht zu Kreuze kroch.
> Aber bei einem spezialisierten Marktsegment der Fahrradbranche fehlt, erstens, die Marktmacht der Verbrauchen und, zweitens, die Krtitikfähigkeit.
> Biker nehmen es doch sogar hin, auf ihren Lieblingsesel zig Monate zu warten. So etwas könnte sich keine andere Branche, selbst die Autobranche nicht leisten.



bin voll bei dir. Anderes Beispiel: PC Monitore und Notebooks. Da wurde  das 16:9 Format durchgedrückt obwohl es für viele Anwendungen total unpraktisch ist...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. November 2013)

Schönes Beispiel aber bei "richtigen" Fernseher hatte man nach der Umstellung auf Flachbildschirme auch nur noch 16:9 bekommen. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## sepptant (30. November 2013)

das mit dem "breitbild" kommt vom menschliches sehvermögen, welches eher mehr in die breite als in die höhe wahrnimmt   ...zum thema 16:9 ...ja..bin auch eher ein freund vom 16:10 ;-)


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. November 2013)

Zum Spielen ist es schon angenehmer


----------



## CelticTiger (30. November 2013)

Ich mag auch lieber das 16:9 Format, da ich alle Filme und (Internet-)TV auf dem Notebook anschaue. 
ZurÃ¼ck zu unserem primÃ¤ren Metier: Ich kÃ¶nnte mir vorstellen, daÃ 26er als MaÃbikes fÃ¼r die Racer Ã¼berleben werden. Ich glaube, das geht dann so ab â¬ 8000.- (natÃ¼rlich nur fÃ¼r den Rahmem) los.
Ich sichere mit die Tage noch einen Cube-AMS Alu-Rahmen mit 26''. Momentan habe ich die DT XM 1550 Tricons Ã¤uÃerst gÃ¼nstig bekommen und habe noch die (fÃ¼r Alu mit 1420g sehr leichten) 26'' XR 1501 Spline One im Visier. Im nÃ¤chsten Jahr dÃ¼rften sie fÃ¼r rund â¬ 500.- bis 600.- zu bekommen sein. Damit werde ich dann wohl die nÃ¤chsten Zeit fÃ¼r alle Zwecke gerÃ¼stet sein.
Ich hatte mittlerweile mehrer Gelegenheiten, 29er zu testen. Ein 26er beschleunigt einfach viel fluffiger.


----------



## Bergradfahrer27 (1. Dezember 2013)

Schön dass euch das 16:x Format besser gefällt. Und genau wegen Leuten wie euch scrollen sich täglich Abermillionen von Bildschirmarbeitern zu Tode, weil sie mehr in der Breite als nach unten sehen, kein Spaß bei Word & Co. 
Hättet ihr doch lieber Fernseher und Spielekonsole für eure Einsatzzwecke gekauft, dann hätten wir jetzt noch unsere 4:3 Bildschirme. Oder anders gesagt: Touren- und Straßenfahrer sollen doch bitte keine 29er sondern  Trekkingräder kaufen, dann blieben uns unsere 26er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepptant (1. Dezember 2013)

was ein blödsinn!

wenns einem so wichtig ist oder man garnicht klarkommt mit seinen ellenlangen tabellen, dann kann ich nur sagen: selbst dran schuld, dass man sich nicht das passende arbeitsmaterial besorgt! 
die preise für 27" mit  2560x1440 und pivot-funktion (auf hochkant schwenkbar.... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pivot-Funktion )liegen bereits unter 500 euro...


----------



## Bergradfahrer27 (1. Dezember 2013)

sepptant schrieb:


> was ein blödsinn!
> 
> wenns einem so wichtig ist oder man garnicht klarkommt mit seinen ellenlangen tabellen, dann kann ich nur sagen: selbst dran schuld, dass man sich nicht das passende arbeitsmaterial besorgt!
> die preise für 27" mit  2560x1440 und pivot-funktion (auf hochkant schwenkbar.... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pivot-Funktion )liegen bereits unter 500 euro...



klar, nur weil einige mit ihrem rechner nix anderes als zocken und videos glotzen soll der ganze rest pivot-monitore kaufen. so kann man auch absatz generieren, die industrie hat also alles richtig gemacht.
na ja, wie üblich kommt bei solchen grundsatz-threads nix mehr raus...
apropos raus, das war das stichwort, ich bin raus

@all sorry for ot


----------



## janmethner (1. Dezember 2013)

Bergradfahrer27 schrieb:


> Schön dass euch das 16:x Format besser gefällt. Und genau wegen Leuten wie euch scrollen sich täglich Abermillionen von Bildschirmarbeitern zu Tode, weil sie mehr in der Breite als nach unten sehen, kein Spaß bei Word & Co.
> Hättet ihr doch lieber Fernseher und Spielekonsole für eure Einsatzzwecke gekauft, dann hätten wir jetzt noch unsere 4:3 Bildschirme. Oder anders gesagt: Touren- und Straßenfahrer sollen doch bitte keine 29er sondern  Trekkingräder kaufen, dann blieben uns unsere 26er.



Baaaaah - KONSOLEN!! Igitt! Da muss ich als eingeschworener PC-Gamer aber mal ein bisschen Protest anbringen! 

BTT: Ich finde auch, dass es beide Größen weiterhin geben sollte. Ich bin mit meinem 29er Cube LTD Pro sehr zufrieden, aber wer lieber 26er fahren will, der sollte auch 26 kaufen können! Es sollte halt jeder die Wahl haben.


----------



## sepptant (1. Dezember 2013)

Bergradfahrer27 schrieb:


> klar, nur weil einige mit ihrem rechner nix anderes als zocken und videos glotzen soll der ganze rest pivot-monitore kaufen. so kann man auch absatz generieren, die industrie hat also alles richtig gemacht.
> na ja, wie üblich kommt bei solchen grundsatz-threads nix mehr raus...
> apropos raus, das war das stichwort, ich bin raus
> 
> @all sorry for ot



sorry, das ist an den haaren herbeigezogen.
zum einen sind es sicherlich nicht nur "einige" 
zum anderen kann ich mich in den letzten 15 jahren als "bildschirmarbeiter" nicht beschweren, bin froh, nicht mehr an nem wuchtigen 4:3 zu sitzen bzw am besten noch die schön strahlenden röhrenmonitore  . sicher gabs ne umgewöhnungszeit damals, als die ersten "breiten" rauskamen. aber das ist wie mim euro un der dmark...gibts nun auch ein paar jährchen nicht mehr und wer immer noch in mark umrechnet, ist seiner zeit weit hinterher 

ps
ich sitze hier zu hause vor 4 lcd-monitoren 
3 große nebeneinander und ein kleinerer darüber. das hochschauen ist definitiv anstrengender und umständlicher als das seitliche betrachten, obwohl die strecke sogar länger ist....aber gut, jedem wie er mag und kann


----------



## sepptant (1. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Baaaaah - KONSOLEN!! Igitt! Da muss ich als eingeschworener PC-Gamer aber mal ein bisschen Protest anbringen!
> 
> BTT: Ich finde auch, dass es beide Größen weiterhin geben sollte. Ich bin mit meinem 29er Cube LTD Pro sehr zufrieden, aber wer lieber 26er fahren will, der sollte auch 26 kaufen können! Es sollte halt jeder die Wahl haben.



100% agree


----------



## Deleted 289649 (1. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Baaaaah - KONSOLEN!! Igitt! Da muss ich als eingeschworener PC-Gamer aber mal ein bisschen Protest anbringen!



Schonmal gesehen was die aktulle Xbox one kostet..
500 öcken, dafür gab es früher einen guten pc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (1. Dezember 2013)

Oder für 400 ne bessere PS4 kaufen die hat auch die Statistiken eines guten gamer PCs 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## sepptant (2. Dezember 2013)

500 öcken einen guten pc? leute, ich glaube so langsam, hier treffen welten aufeinander, die nicht so richtig miteinander können.

musste eben schon nen langen text löschen...das würde zu weit führen und zu viel OT ;-)
sicher ist: für 500 euro konnte man auch "früher" keinen guten pc kaufen.. wobei hier vielleicht genauer definiert werden muss. für office-geklimper reicht das allemal...aber soll keiner kommen mit video- audio oder gar 3d (cad) bearbeitung. vom zocken schreibe ich hier noch nicht mal....
früher war auch nicht alles besser...der "elektronikschrott" war nur teurer (erinnert sich an die dunklen 80er und frühen 90er...brrrr) 
recht gebe ich aber was die konsolenpreise angeht: abartig! und das besste is: dieese abzocke machen die leute mit, weil sie das neuste und beste brauchen...schaut man sich dann die konsolenhardware an, kann man als rechnerfreund nur lachen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 289649 (2. Dezember 2013)

Video und Audio Bearbeitung klappt doch mit den meisten heutzutage..


----------



## sepptant (2. Dezember 2013)

mit den meisten "was" ? definiere doch solche aussagen mal genauer. man kann auch mim serien b-corsa über die nordschleife fahren...
mein "mobiltelefon" kann heutzutage auch wesentlich mehr als mein rechner von vor 10-15 jahren.. 

aber wie schon geschrieben...die geschichte mit den welten usw.


----------



## andi_tool (26. Dezember 2013)

ich sehe diesen Thread erst jetzt, da ich nicht mehr soviel unterwegs bin in Foren (zur Zeit).

Als Argument wurde hier ja nur das Fahrverhalten bei 26ern genannt.

Ein für mich viel größeres Problem ist, daß ich nicht wirklich groß bin mit 167 cm und wenn ich mir ein 29er mit 16"-Rahmen kaufe, passt das nicht wirklich harmonisch zusammen. Mal vermutlich abgesehen vom Fahrverhalten.

Und ja, ich bin auch schon ein 29er Probe gefahren. Es war ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR und ich hatte in Trails nicht wirklich das Gefühl, daß es sich besser fahren lässt als mein Cube Reaction...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. Dezember 2013)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich sehe diesen Thread erst jetzt, da ich nicht mehr soviel unterwegs bin in Foren (zur Zeit).
> 
> Als Argument wurde hier ja nur das Fahrverhalten bei 26ern genannt.
> 
> ...



Wurde schon ab und zu erwähnt, nur hier nicht. Ich bin auch Befürworter der 26er und finde das ein 29er unschön ist obwohl ich einen 20er Rahmen bei 1,80m fahre aber trotzdem.


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Dezember 2013)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich sehe diesen Thread erst jetzt, da ich nicht mehr soviel unterwegs bin in Foren (zur Zeit).
> 
> Als Argument wurde hier ja nur das Fahrverhalten bei 26ern genannt.
> 
> ...



Hmm, 29er LR bei einem 16'' Rahmen - das stelle ich mir fast schon  Loriot-mäßig vor.  Auf jeden Fall dürfte das ein echter Hingucker sein.
Wie dem auch sei, dies ist ein weiteres, handfestes Argument für 26er!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. Dezember 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Hmm, 29er LR bei einem 16'' Rahmen - das stelle ich mir fast schon  Loriot-mäßig vor.  Auf jeden Fall dürfte das ein echter Hingucker sein.
> Wie dem auch sei, dies ist ein weiteres, handfestes Argument für 26er!



Hast du das noch nie gesehen? Sieht eigentlich ganz lustig aus. Die Sitzstrebe läuft dann von statt nach oben nach unten, weil das Sattelrohr ja so kurz ist. Und das Oberrohr läuft ebenfalls nach unten statt parallel zum Boden zu verlaufen.


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Hast du das noch nie gesehen? Sieht eigentlich ganz lustig aus. Die Sitzstrebe läuft dann von statt nach oben nach unten, weil das Sattelrohr ja so kurz ist. Und das Oberrohr läuft ebenfalls nach unten statt parallel zum Boden zu verlaufen.


----------



## veganpunk (14. Februar 2014)

omg! das wird doch etwa nicht scheiße aussehen? Statt 16" kann man ja sonst auch noch ein bmx nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (14. Februar 2014)

Ich fühle mich ziemlich wohl auf 650B 

Die ganzen 26" Fanboys tun mir fast schon leid ... 

Wie ist das - so ewiggestrig und  Fortschritt verweigernd ? 

Kann doch jeder fahren was er will ... ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht ... ^^
Gibt doch genug Aufkleberdraufkleber die das alte , zufällig , *nach 650B* , entstandene 26" noch anbieten ...


----------



## veganpunk (14. Februar 2014)

Welcher Fortschritt? Ich bin "grad" von 28" auf 26er umgestiegen und jetzt soll ich mir 650B antun?


----------



## Benjamin899 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht was die aufregung soll. Freerider/DH werden bei cube in 26" angeboten, restlichen modelle sind eh AM/Enduro/XC und da kann man ruhig auf 650b umsteigen, sehe da eig nur Vorteile.


----------



## GasMonkey (15. Februar 2014)

War die letzte Woche bei zwei größeren Radläden hier in HH. Habe mich mit den Mechanikern und den Verkäufern unterhalten.
Musste die ganze Zeit ein wenig schmunzeln. 29er und 650B verkaufen sich wider erwarten nicht so gut wie 26er. 
Selbst "Normalo-Kunden" wollen diese Zirkusräder nicht haben. Es fallen immer Aussprüche wie "zu groß", "das ist mir zu unhandlich". "sieht komisch" aus.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die Hersteller das Zeug nicht wie erwartet gut verkaufen. 26" ist einfach das Maß der Dinge, mit dem jeder zurecht kmmt. Zugegen werden sie es nicht. Wäre ein Eingeständnis, dass die neue Verkaufstaktik nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## DennisS (15. Februar 2014)

Man muss beim Kunden ein Bedürfnis schaffen, und genau das haben Hersteller damit nun getan, sie schaffen Bedürfnisse bei euch ;-) .... Und sie werden das zeug verkaufen.
Was einem besser gefällt ist sicherlich letztlich individuell !

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> War die letzte Woche bei zwei größeren Radläden hier in HH. Habe mich mit den Mechanikern und den Verkäufern unterhalten.
> Musste die ganze Zeit ein wenig schmunzeln. 29er und 650B verkaufen sich wider erwarten nicht so gut wie 26er.
> Selbst "Normalo-Kunden" wollen diese Zirkusräder nicht haben. Es fallen immer Aussprüche wie "zu groß", "das ist mir zu unhandlich". "sieht komisch" aus.
> 
> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die Hersteller das Zeug nicht wie erwartet gut verkaufen. 26" ist einfach das Maß der Dinge, mit dem jeder zurecht kmmt. Zugegen werden sie es nicht. Wäre ein Eingeständnis, dass die neue Verkaufstaktik nicht funktioniert hat.



Andererseits können es sich viele Bikehersteller ohne Probleme leisten, die 26'' Bikes drastisch zurückzufahren. Wenn z.B. Cube hier im Forum schon hunderte von z.T. erschreckend unkritischen Kunden hat, die obendrein auch noch auf ein neues Bike bereit sind bis zu einem halben Jahr zu warten, dann kann sich jeder selbst seinen Reim darauf machen, wie wenig konsequent die Kunden in Sachen 26'' sind.



DennisS schrieb:


> Man muss beim Kunden ein Bedürfnis schaffen, und genau das haben Hersteller damit nun getan, sie schaffen Bedürfnisse bei euch ;-) .... Und sie werden das zeug verkaufen.
> Was einem besser gefällt ist sicherlich letztlich individuell !



Genau! Und da Cube aller Voraussicht nach hochwertige 26''-Bikes im bewährten AMS Design (Dämpfer parallel zum Oberrohr) demnächst nicht mehr anbieten wird, werde ich mir einen anderen Hersteller suchen. Leider sind Rahmen im Cube AMS-Design recht selten und wenn, dann sind dies meistens racelastige Bikes mit entsprechender Geometrie (z.B. Radon Skeen). Oder man wird Specialized-Kunde und löhnt z.B. für ein hochwertig ausgestattetes Stumpy FSR Expert mindestens € 5000.- Leider kommt dieser Rahmen aber am zeitlosen Cube AMS-Design nur mit Müh und Not heran. Den Luxus von zwei Gewindepaare für Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck gibt es hier nicht.
Mir gefallen Bikes mit Dämpferführung parallel zum Sitzrohr einfach nicht. Ich persönlich finde, die Bikes der seit etwa sieben Jahren produzierten Cube AMS-Serie sind die bisher schönsten 26''-Fullys überhaupt. Hier kann meinem persönlichen Geschmack zu Folge kein anderer Hersteller mithalten. Überhaupt sind einige wenige Cube AMS' mit ihrem avantgardistischem Farbdesign kleine Kunstwerke, die es in die Dokumenta schaffen könnten.


----------



## DennisS (15. Februar 2014)

Naja :-D  wenn sie dir irgendwann keine Wahl mehr lassen dann gibts auch nen 27.5

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Februar 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## 1PocketRocket (16. Februar 2014)

@GasMonkey 

nur weil die Urväter des MB alte Beachcruiser als erste und billigste Variante ausgewählt haben, rein zufälligerweise mit 26' LRs ausgestattet;

heißt das noch lange nicht, das diese LR auch das Maß´derDinge sind. Wenn diese ersten MBs jetzt 28' gehabt hätten, würde jeder wettern:

Was sollen diese 26'er Kinderräder an einem Rad für Erwachsene.

Also, nicht nur Meckern, sondern Ausprobieren

Mein Meinung zu den Unterschiedlichen LRs, erst wenn man alle gefahren hat sollte man sich ein Urteil erlauben

Ich habe sie alle gefahren und deshalb habe ich mir ein 29er Giant für Touren mit meinem Hasen und ein 27,5er Cube Stereo für den Spaß 

gekauft, 

Ach ja, dem 26er weine ich nicht nach........ alles zu seiner Zeit halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Februar 2014)

@pocketrocket

Definiere Spass. 

die Urväter sind jahrzehntelang gut mit 26er gefahren und hatten Spass. Ich hab ihn auch damit. 28er werden ja auch gefahren, allerdings eher am Crosser und da haben diese bikes auch ihre Berechtigung: auf Feldwegen. Macht auch Spass, aber anders. Ich hab auch alles ausprobiert. Mir hat 29 auch zugesagt beim Überbügeln von Unebenheiten aber es war mir auch zu schwerfällig und weniger lebendig beim Fahren. Das im direkten Vergleich zu 26 Zoll.

Den Hype um 27,5 kann ich hier überhaupt nicht verstehen, denn wenn ich mal einen dicken Reifen aufziehen, fahre ich ja auch gleich 27 Zoll.....  Hier ist mir der Unterschied beim Fahren nicht deutlich genug, als das ich hier ein paar "neue" Scheine in die Hand nehme möchte.
Eventuell ändere ich vorne mal aus Testzwecken auf 27,5 Zoll. Nur dann muss ich zwei Schläuche auf Tour mitnehmen und das ist mir eigentlich etwas zu gaga.

29 Zoll setzt sich sicherlich nachwievor deutlich durch aber 26 Zoller sind immer "noch" in der Überzahl, wenn ich die Tourentreffs und CTFs so betrachte. Hier findet man auch viele traditionelle biker mit Crossern, weils schneller ist.

Alles wird überleben und es gibt keinen Grund etwas nachzuweinen.


----------



## rekay (16. Februar 2014)

ich denke man sollte die kommenden 2 Jahre beobachten, wie sich der Markt verhält. Immerhin war/ist 26" seit Jahrzehnten das Non plus Ultra wenn es um Downhill, Allmountain usw. geht. Ich persönlich bin noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen ein 650B zu testen, aber sollte es wirklich die 26"er vollständig ablösen, bleibt wohl keine andere Wahl...


----------



## GasMonkey (16. Februar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> @GasMonkeyAlso, nicht nur Meckern, sondern Ausprobieren



Ich fahre seit 1992 und ich kann auch ohne mich selbst zu loben sagen, dass ich nicht der schlechteste Fahrer bin.

650B und 29" habe ich ausprobiert und nach 10 km hatte ich die Nase voll. Das Verhalten erinnert sehr an Zirkusräder. Träge auf Trails und schwerfällig in Anliegern.

Nein, danke.

Wie gesagt: Die die 650B und 29" loben, sind leider sehr viele Forst- und XC-Fahrer, die das "überragende" Abrollverhalten deshalb so hochhalten, da ihnen die nötige Fahrtechnik fehlt. Und auch das durfte ich ebenfalls live erleben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie gesagt: Die die 650B und 29" loben, sind leider sehr viele Forst- und XC-Fahrer, die das "überragende" Abrollverhalten deshalb so hochhalten, da ihnen die nötige Fahrtechnik fehlt. Und auch das durfte ich ebenfalls live erleben.



Wieso "leider"...lass Ihnen doch den Spass. ;-) Ich kenne allerdings auch ein paar gute XC-biker, welche technisch schon sehr fit sind und denen es wurst ist, was sie fahren..(26 oder 29). Die fahren auch einen downhill mit 29 recht sauber, werden zum Teil auch direkt gesponsert und nehmen das, was der Markt anbietet. So verallgemeinern würde ich das also nicht.

Ich fahre selber jetzt auch schon seit 1990 MTB und mir fehlt nix bei 26 Zoll. Bin sogar wieder zurück zum Stahl. Der Kreis schliesst sich.
(Scott Tampico '90 vs. Cotic Soul '13)


----------



## DennisS (16. Februar 2014)

Leute wieso Schließt ihr von Reifengröße auf Fahrtechnik ???
Hört mal auf euch so kindisch zu verhalten. Fahrt das was euch Spaß macht und lasst die anderen ihre lrs größe fahren wie sie wollen .
Wenn man gut fährt tut man das auf 29 Zoll und auf 26 Zoll. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1PocketRocket (17. Februar 2014)

ich finde es nur albern, wenn mittlerweile jeder Fred in einer absolut unnötigen LR Größen Grundsatzdebatte endet.
Das ist wie Löres auf den Tisch legen und nachmessen wer den Längsten hat, das ist genauso töricht wie die These auf zu stellen,
das nur die gut fahren, die 26er fahren. Nur weil  ich nach 24 Jahren 26er MTB fahren, mal was anderes teste oder fahre und mich erdreiste das auch noch gut zu finden und zu kaufen, bin dann auf einmal ein Forstwegradler.
Da scheint mir die soziale Kompetenz aber ganz schön in die Hose zu gehen.
Wenn man natürlich seinen Geist schon dem Neuen gegenüber verschlossen hat und die einzige Möglichkeit ist über Andersdenkende Häme und Spott aus zu schütten, ist die Erde bald wieder eine Scheibe und die Scheiterhafen werden wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (18. Februar 2014)

Wer schon mit 26er MBs gut fahren konnte, wird auch mit 27,5ern und 29ern gut fahren können. Wer es nicht gut konnte, wird es auch nach dem Umstieg nicht zum Weltmeister bringen. Also keine Angst vor Neuem, es bedeutet nicht den Verlust sämtlicher kognitiver Fähigkeiten auf ein 27,5er um zu steigen.

P.S.: Schwarz-Weiß Fernseher waren auch Jahrzehnte lang das Non Plus Ultra, wozu also dieser Flachbildschirm Zirkus?

		Oder ????


Ich werde auf alle Fälle jeden MTBler grüßen, ob er nun 26erPukies oder29er Zirkusrädern drauf hat, der mir im Wald bei übelsten Dreckswetter begegnet.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 1992 und ich kann auch ohne mich selbst zu loben sagen, dass ich nicht der schlechteste Fahrer bin.
> 
> 650B und 29" habe ich ausprobiert und nach 10 km hatte ich die Nase voll. Das Verhalten erinnert sehr an Zirkusräder. Träge auf Trails und schwerfällig in Anliegern.
> 
> Nein, danke.



Der größte Spaß, der Glücksgefühle auslöst, ist immer noch das schnelle Beschleunigen, um alle 29er 650er hinter sich zu lassen, es sein denn, sie haben sündhaft teure Carbon-LRS für € 2000.- .
Ein leichter 26''-LRS in Spitzenqualität mit etwa 1400g, der herrlich fluffiges Anfahren ermöglicht, ist mittlerweile für gut € 600.- zu haben (z.B. DT Swiss XM 1501).
Für einen 650er oder gar 29er LRS mit diesem Gewicht zahlt man sich jedoch dumm und dämlich, weil solche Leichtgewichte in diesen Größen eben nur mit Carbon zu realisieren sind. Anders geht's momentan einfach nicht, ohne die Steiffigkeitwerte unterirdisch werden zu lassen. In 15 bis 20 Jahren werden vielleicht mit Graphen oder Kohlenstoff-Nanoröhren Verbundwerkstoffe zu Verfügung stehen, die bei niedrigem Gewicht den Bau bezalbarer 29er LRS ermöglichen. Aber dann werde ich mit diesen Laufrädern eher mein Rollstuhl tunen als mein Bike. 
Ich möchte dieses (momentan noch) bezahlbare, geile Gefühl in Zukunft nicht missen wollen, nur weil irgendwelche ergrauten und athritischen Zeichentischhengste (Hallo Herr Probst, immer noch nicht im wohlverdiensten Ruhestand...?!)  in Zusammenarbeit mit den Wirtschaftsabteilungen der Bikeindustrie meinen, man könne mit neuen Standards breitere Käufererschichten erschließen und sie von ihren theoretischen Ergüssen überzeugen. Und wenn das Überzeugen nicht hilft, dann drängen wir den renitenten Bikern unsere schönen Clownhochräder eben mit Druck auf, indem wir keine 26''er mehr anbieten. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die lächerlichen Glücksgefühle der Biker auch weiterhin bezahlbar sein sollten....


----------



## Cubereiter (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Ich fahre seit 6/2013 ein 29er.
Mir gefällts ,passt zu mir ,zu dem was ich fahre  und noch fahren kann.
Obs mir vor 10 Jahren zugesagt hätte ,weiß ich nicht.Es gibt Unterschiede ,ganz klar .
wäre auch blöd ,wenn nicht..denn was soll dann der ganze sch....
Aber ich glaube  nicht,das 26er aussterben.
Klar wird jetzt gepusht,tut sich ein neuer Markt,und der bringt Kohle.
Aber der Verbraucher  bestimmt doch auch mit.
Es sind doch nicht alle über 1,85 + und 88Kg+ und 45 Jahre +
Das erscheint mir die eigentlich Zielgruppe zu sein.
Die Dinger machen Spaß ,die 26er aber auch.
Allerdings ,bin ich der Meinung, Rennen möchte ich nicht damit bestreiten.
Außer vielleicht Marathon,wäre  eine Option .
Der Markt wird sich anpassen müssen,wenn der Käufer sagt.
26er haste nicht..schade aber Tschüss.

Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich.Wer gibt schon 2-3000 Euro aus. Für ein Bike was er eigentlich nicht will.

Ich hab ein Focus ausgeschlagen zum Superpreis,bei meinem hiesigen Dealer.
Ich hatte mich aber auf ein 29er eingeschossen, punkt aus.
Vom Preis Leistungverhältnis war das Focus  der bessere Schnitt.
Aber ich als Verbraucher ,bestimme  doch was ich will.
Klar lässt man sich beeinflussen,aber entscheiden muß ich doch,oder sollte ich zumindest

Grade weil viele auch so denken.29er,sind die modernen Hochräder.
wird das 26er nicht aussterben.

Stand letztens mit einem kleinen Fiat500 (uraltes Modell)an Ampel.
War kein großer Größenunterschied
 Gruß Michael


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Februar 2014)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> ...
> Es sind doch nicht alle über 1,85 + und 88Kg+ und 45 Jahre +
> Das erscheint mir die eigentlich Zielgruppe zu sein...



Trifft ja auf mich zu (bis aufs Gewicht  ) aber die Zielgruppe ist es definitiv nicht, wenn ich unsere Tourentreffs betrachte. Die Oldies bei uns in der Gruppe (neben mir) fahren eher oldschool 26er und viele Studenten auch, da sie keine Kohle haben. Eher sind es bei uns Neueinsteiger, "hippe Trendsetter" oder "Rennradfahrer-im-Wintertraining", die sich mit der neuen Grösse anfreunden.


----------



## DennisS (22. Februar 2014)

Naja ich bin student und fahre auch nen 29er   die dinger sind nicht so übel !
Nur weil manche meinen es nie ausprobieren zu wollen, ist das ja nicht mein Bier ^^ jedem seine größe 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cubereiter (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Also Sven,mag ja sein das ich mich irre,Thema Zielgruppe.
Aber mal für mich selbst gesprochen.Ich bin weder hip noch Trendsetter.
Neueinsteiger=das war mal vor Jahren.
Und Rennradfahrer..sorry da hab ich zuviel bammel.
Straße ist mir zu riskant.
Und im Winter ist es mirauch zu kalt,bin bekennender Warmduscher
Und für die oben genannten,ist es vielleicht dann auch das richtige Bike.
Der Markt macht natürlich(meiner Meinung nach)einen Fehler wenn er sich komplett,auf diesen einen Weg begibt.
Denn es gibt bestimmt noch genug,die wie du sagst,Old School fahren,oder dem nichts abgewinnen können.
Wie gesagt bei mir war es auch eine knappe Entscheidung, mehr nach Bauchgefühl eingekauft.
Und wenn Cube,wie ich hier gelesen habe,komplett auf 29er umsteigt.
Fraglich ob das gut geht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## tombrider (22. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, daß 26 Zoll noch lange nicht Geschichte ist, und Hersteller tun gut daran, auch noch welche anzubieten, wie Ghost das bewährte AMR. Wer sich ein neues Bike kauft, hat oft ein altes zu Hause stehen, das als Zweitbike genutzt wird. Wer hat Lust, jedesmal eine andere Schlauchgröße einzupacken, wenn er auf das andere Bike steigt? Auch Reifen kann man nicht mehr untereinander tauschen etc.
Schauen wir zum Spaß mal auf meine Reifen, die ich auf meinen drei 26-Zoll-Bikes benutze:
Für Straße, Sand und leichtere Trails die fetten Maxxis Hookworm - Slicks: Weder in 27,5 noch in 29 Zoll erhältlich, auch kein vergleichbarer Reifen.
Für Allerweltstouren und die Stadt fahre ich die billigen und langlebigen IRC Trailbear: Gibt es weder für 27,5 noch für 29 Zoll, auch keine vergleichbaren Reifen.
Für Eis Spikes-Reifen: In 29 Zoll nur für zu viel Geld und in 27,5 noch gar nicht erhältlich.
Im Tiefschnee und im bodenlosen Matsch fahre ich Maxxis Swampthing hinten und Wetscream vorne: Weder für 27,5 noch für 29 Zoll erhältlich, auch nichts wirklich vergleichbares.

Mir hat noch keiner die elementaren Vorteile von 27,5 oder 29 Zoll erklären können, aber die Nachteile wie mangelnde Reifenauswahl und schwererer erster Gang liegen auf der Hand. Wenn es nur um ein spurstabileres Fahrverhalten geht: Das kann man mit längerem Radstand, längerem Nachlauf und flacherem Lenkwinkel auch bei 26 Zoll hinbekommen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Februar 2014)

Hey Michael, es gibt halt immer Ausnahmen.  Ich beobachte nur, dass 29er noch eine Minderheit ist im Vergleich zu 26er. Noch mehr Minderheit sind 27,5er wobei ich nicht ausschliessen möchte, dass ich vielleicht bald selber nicht eins fahren werden, weil selbst Hersteller wie Nicolai mittlerweile mein geliebtes angebetetes Helius AC in dieser "Zwischengrösse" anbietet, um "dem Markt" gerecht zu werden. Ich war wirklich extrem angepi$$t, als ich das das erste Mal sah.

Für mich ist eine Reifengrösse durchgehend auch praktischer, wenn man mehrere bikes hat. Wie tombrider schon erwähnte, ist es auch preiswerter und die Auswahl grösser. Genauso praktisch ist es, nur einen Standard zu fahren, z.B. Hollowtech2 wegen der Innenlager, Bremsen mit DOT oder ausschliesslich Mineralöl, damit man nicht mehrere bleed sets oder unterschiedliche Beläge vorhalten muss. Dazu kommen die Laufräder, die man mal durchtauschen kann. Mich nerven die vielen Standards mittlerweile total an. Ich mach da jedenfalls (erstmal) nicht mit.


----------



## tombrider (22. Februar 2014)

"Der Markt" ist so (noch?) gar nicht vorhanden. In der Bike stand, daß im letzten Jahr in den USA mehr FatBikes verkauft wurden als 27,5er. Zu versuchen, einen Markt "mit Gewalt" zu erschaffen ist in der Geschichte schon ein paarmal in die Hose gegangen. Es wird auf jeden Fall eine spannende Saison.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Februar 2014)

Ähem...in der "bike" steht so einiges, was mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ist (Reifentests z.B.). Die von Dir genannte Aussage kam ja auch nur von Specialized und ist daher nicht allgemeingültig. ;-)  Bei dem ganzen 26 vs 27.5 vs 29 Zoll Irsinn denke ich mir, dass viele Fatbiker relativ schnell weiterverkaufen, weil die Käufer die Optik cool fanden aber dann doch was anderes erwartet haben. Im Schnee und Sand seh ich da Vorteile..also eher was für die USA. Auf normalen trails sind die bikes ja eher träge. Aber jedem wie es ihm gefällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (22. Februar 2014)

Ich kann die Aussage von Specialized weder bestätigen noch dementieren. Aber ich gehe davon aus, daß die wissen, was auf dem US-Markt passiert. Es ist jedenfalls eine Aussage, die um so glaubhafter ist, da sie eigentlich der eigenen Verkaufspolitik entgegensteht. Ich habe letzten Frühling und Sommer für das Radhaus gearbeitet (7 große Filialen im Berliner Raum) und die Nachfrage nach 29ern war dort verhalten, die nach 27,5ern praktisch gleich Null. Im Herbst und Winter habe ich für die Konkurrenz, nämlich die Fahrradstation gearbeitet (ebenfalls 7 Filialen im Berliner Raum), dort das gleiche Bild. Ich sehe übrigens sowohl im Berliner/Brandenburger Treibsand als auch im bodenlosen Matsch und Tiefschnee hier im Göttinger Raum echte Vorteile für Fatbikes, mehr jedenfalls als für Fullys, 29er oder 27,5er.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Februar 2014)

Es kommt ja auch auf die Reifen an... Ein Profil, dass im Matsch/auf feuchter Wiese im 26er nix bringt, bringt auch auf nem Fat-Bike nix.
Der Vorteil der Fat-Bikes ist in erster Linie, das sie in weichen Untergrund nicht so tief einsinken und dass man den Luftdruck schön absenken kann. Dann ist aber auch der Verschleiss recht hoch. Der Nachteil ist, dass die Fuhre dann auch recht schwerfällig ist. Das ganze Fahrverhalten ist völlig anders als ein "normales" Fully und so speziell, dass ich die Gattung "fatbike" nicht mit den anderen Formaten vergleichen würde...für mich nur ein vorübergehender trend, weil es kein "Ganzjahresbike" ist.


----------



## tombrider (22. Februar 2014)

Ich habe noch kein echtes Fatbike gefahren, kann mir auch daher kein Urteil erlauben. Aber meine Er-Fahrungen mit meinen 2,5 Zoll großen, schweren Maxxis Hookworm - Slicks sind schon sehr überzeugend. Die fahre ich mit 1,0-1,2 Bar, echte FatBikes fährt man mit ca. 0,5 Bar. Obwohl schmale Slicks im Gelände eine Katastrophe wären, sind die fetten Dinger es keineswegs, sondern man kommt damit erstaunlich weit. Im Matsch, im Schnee, im Sand, das ist wirklich bemerkenswert. Das ganze hochgerechnet auf ein richtiges Fatbike, braucht man vermutlich wirklich gar kein Profil mehr, da reicht alleine die Auflagefläche in Verbindung mit einer griffigen Gummimischung. Es geht aber um noch mehr, nämlich simple Technik und ein nicht durch Federung entkoppeltes Fahrgefühl. Ob man damit schneller oder langsamer ist, hängt vom Untergrund ab. Ob es sich besser oder schlechter anfühlt, vom Fahrer.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Februar 2014)

Ich bin schon kurz auf einem on one gefahren und frag mich, wozu so ein bike gut sein soll. Sand brauch man nicht fahren, es sei denn, man macht einen Wüstentrip oder fährt am Strand lang. Schnee gibts ca. 2 Wochen im Jahr. Das kriegt man dann aber auch mit normal breiten Reifen und wenig Luftdruck hin. Dass man "kein Profil" braucht aufgrund von mehr Breite, ist unlogisch. Es ist völlig egal, ob der Reifen 2.5 oder 4.7 breit ist.....der rutscht dann weg. Der Vorteil mit dem niedrigen Luftdruck muss man auch mit schwerfälligem Einlenkverhalten erkaufen. Das einzige Argument "pro fatbike" wäre für mich:
geiler poserfaktor, die schöne Optik, besseres Fahrverhalten bei Schnee und Sand und das direkte Fahrfeeling.
Nachteile wären aber: teure Reifen und Felgen, träges Fahrverhalten, teuer.

Ich bleib dabei...wenn man es nicht als Ersatz für ein Mountainbike sieht, sondern als Spaßbike mit eingeschränktem Einsatzgebiet ist es eine nette Sache.


----------



## DennisS (23. Februar 2014)

Fatbikes lohnen sich bei uns eigentlich nicht, auf Inseln wie Teneriffa oder in USA ja, aber hier ist das nur ein Spielzeug ^^

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Februar 2014)

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich mich dem Reiz eines Spielzeugs/Fat Bikes nicht entziehen kann. Wohne allerdings auch 800m vom Strand entfernt.


----------



## corra (23. Februar 2014)

ich habe ein selbst aufgebautes on-one seit oktober ich bin mitlerweile soweit das mein normales mtb verkauft ist ,da ich nur noch das dicke fahre , für mich schaut die ganze nummer so aus 

pro 
einfache technik bei fast besserem komfort ( federelemente , gelenke , usw fallen weg ) 
alles bis 4-5 cm wird vom reifen fast vollständig weggefedert 
ich kann überall fahren ( nasse wiese , moor , sand , schnee ) 
das kletterverhalten ist beeindruckend 
grip da kommt nichtmal mein dhler mit 
eisdielen faktor 

kontra
im vergleich zu einem ähnlich aufgebauten cc bike schwer ( 14,6 kilo ) mein enduro hatte 15,9
etws träge wenn es schnell auf technischen trails geht ( richtet sich denke ich auch nach wohnort ) 
reifen , felgen , sind schweine teuer 
der rollwiederstand auf festem grund ist spürbar ( muss mann aus sportlich punkten sehen ) 
der eisdielen faktor ( es werden einem grad im norden ständig gespräche und probe fahrten ans ohr genagelt ) 


ich find das ding klasse und nutze es als entspanntes allaround bike


----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Februar 2014)

Um mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thread zu kommen !!!!!!!!

Nein , ich glaube nicht das 26er aussterben werden, es werden alle drei LR-Größen weiterhin vertrieben. Nur werden sich die Marktanteile
verschieben, da die Käufer nach ihrem persönlichen Geschmack und dem Einsatzgebiet ihre Bikes bzw LR aus suchen.
Für technisch anspruchsvolle Trails und Grammfetis wird 26' das Nonplusultra bleiben
Bei Allmountain oder Enduro wird sich 27,5 etablieren.
Zu guter letzt , die 29er werden im Bereich Marathon, Tour den Markt bereichern.

Bezüglich der Gewichts-differnzen der LR glaube ich das sich, wie auch damals bei den 26ern, nach und nach leichtere Produkte auf dem Markt etablieren und mit größeren Stückzahlen die Preise auch sinken werden.


----------



## tombrider (23. Februar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich bin schon kurz auf einem on one gefahren und frag mich, wozu so ein bike gut sein soll. Sand brauch man nicht fahren, es sei denn, man macht einen Wüstentrip oder fährt am Strand lang. Schnee gibts ca. 2 Wochen im Jahr. Das kriegt man dann aber auch mit normal breiten Reifen und wenig Luftdruck hin. Dass man "kein Profil" braucht aufgrund von mehr Breite, ist unlogisch. Es ist völlig egal, ob der Reifen 2.5 oder 4.7 breit ist.....der rutscht dann weg. Der Vorteil mit dem niedrigen Luftdruck muss man auch mit schwerfälligem Einlenkverhalten erkaufen. Das einzige Argument "pro fatbike" wäre für mich:
> geiler poserfaktor, die schöne Optik, besseres Fahrverhalten bei Schnee und Sand und das direkte Fahrfeeling.
> Nachteile wären aber: teure Reifen und Felgen, träges Fahrverhalten, teuer.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei...wenn man es nicht als Ersatz für ein Mountainbike sieht, sondern als Spaßbike mit eingeschränktem Einsatzgebiet ist es eine nette Sache.



Wie gesagt ist das vor allem eine Frage des Untergrunds, also wo man wohnt. Ich wohne im Harzvorland, da regnet es sich viel und lange ab. Wir hatten hier viele "Sommer", wo die Trails immer extrem matschig blieben, Auflagefläche ist da durch nichts zu ersetzen. Zudem haben wir schon hier in den meisten Jahren Schnee von Weihnachten bis Ostern. Es war oft genug schlicht unmöglich, überhaupt noch bergauf zu fahren, wohlgemerkt mit Maxxis Wetscream bei 1,0 Bar. Und wenn überhaupt, dann höllisch anstrengend. Den letzten, teilweise sehr heißen und trockenen Sommer war ich in Potsdam, "Sand braucht man nicht zu fahren" ist dort ein frommer Wunschtraum. Brandenburg besteht aus Sand, der im Sommer bodenlos wird. Daß man bei mehr Breite weniger Druck braucht, darum mehr Anschmiegsamkeit an den Boden und mehr Auflagefläche hat, und darum den gleichen Grip mit weniger Profil erzielen kann, finde ich im Gegenteil ziemlich logisch, und kann es aus eigener Er-Fahrung bestätigen. Und dann hat man, je nach Untergrund, eben auch weniger Rollwiderstand. Das ist nicht off topic, denn die meisten FatBikes haben ja 26 - Zoll - Felgen, und da sieht es keineswegs nach Aussterben aus. Sogar Trek verkauft inzwischen in den USA und Kanada ein Fatbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (23. Februar 2014)

mein Reden

jedes bike hat seine Berechtigung, je nach Wohnort und Geländeverhältnissen

ich persönlich komme aus dem Rheinland, da braucht man ein bike was an den Rheinauen genauso gut voran kommt wie auch im Bergischen Land, Gute Performance auf den Singletrail am Rhein entlang (Sand,Schotter,Lehm), Verbindungsetappen mit Schotter und Asphalt und im Wald, das übliche Geläuf.
Also ein Fully mit 27,5....... für mich der Beste Kompromiss


----------



## Benjamin899 (23. Februar 2014)

das eigendliche Thema ist ja eig die fehlenden 26" Modelle in dem neuen Cube Sortiment. Der Thread ist total ins allgemeine abgedrifted.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (24. Februar 2014)

wenn es bei cube keine mehr gibt, dann halt anderswo


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Februar 2014)

1PocketRocket schrieb:


> wenn es bei cube keine mehr gibt, dann halt anderswo


 Also ich hab mir das Fritzz 180 SL 2014 gekauft und das hat ja noch 26"


----------



## GasMonkey (24. Februar 2014)

Du Schuft! Du hättest es als 650B kaufen müssen! Schäm Dich!


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Du Schuft! Du hättest es als 650B kaufen müssen! Schäm Dich!


 
Echt jetzt 

Das hättest Du mir eben früher sagen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (24. Februar 2014)

Aber wo gibts bald noch 26 Zoll :-D ?
Das is eher das was problematisch wird :-( 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Februar 2014)

Hat hier schon mal jemand 26" Laufräder in ein 650B gepackt? Das einzig problematische was ich sehe ist das potentielle aufsetzen der Kurbel, weil so könnten wir alle weiterhin 26" fahren

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## tombrider (24. Februar 2014)

Rechnerisch kommt nicht nur das Tretlager tiefer, auch der Nachlauf verkürzt sich. Das Rad müßte agiler werden. Wie viel das wirklich ausmacht (der Unterschied ist ja nicht so riesig), weiß ich nicht.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (1. März 2014)

Bei den 27,5er Rahmen liegt das Tretlager eh schon tiefer,  baut man jetzt 26er LR ein bleibt nicht mehr viel Bodenfreiheit übrig. 
Da die meisten Rahmen schon auf agil getrimmt sind, wird nach dem Umbau auf kleinere LR eine hypernervöses Bike dabei heraus kommen.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. April 2014)

Nicht vergessen, dass man hier von 1,5 zoll spricht. DURCHMESSER. Radius is die Hälfte. ALso is das Rad mit 26"ern kaum 15mm tiefer.


----------

